# Question for AZmom1



## Guest (Jun 6, 2001)

You mentioned fibromyalgia - the pain seems to come and go. Do you find the tapes help with your muscle tension? Is fibromyalgia related to muscle tension? I have tried zoloft but became somewhat over stimulated with it. What is your dosage and did you have problems at first with taking it? I sleep very well, but still wake up with achy muscles sometimes. Do you exercise in addition to meds? Sorry about all the questions. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi,I pretty much had my fibro managed by the time I started the hypnotherapy. However, I would assume the relaxation would help the fibro pain. I found stress on my joints was a big cause of the pain. Stress such as simply scrubbing the bathtub, hitting a tennis ball, or jumping rope, even tripping over a crack in the sidewalk would send pain throughout my body. I think that for many some stressful event (to the joint) may trigger fibro. Many people develop it after a car accident. So I guess maybe muscle tension could be like stress on the joints.At this time I take 75mg of Zoloft, and it has really, really helped. Zoloft affects the levels of serotonin in the body, so that makes me think that serotonin plays a role in fibro, as it does in IBS. Actually, it was my GI that prescribed the Zoloft for my IBS. It didn't do a thing for my IBS, but did help my fibro. I did have terrible panic attacks for the first week on Zoloft, but other than that it's not a problem for me.I do exercise regularly, however I was recently injured and had to have knee surgery, so I'll be taking it easy for a while. It is important to exercise gently for fibro, to keep the muscles, tendons, and ligaments loose. It has to be something that won't stress the joints, for instance Tai Chi, swimming, walking, yoga, etc.Don't worry about asking questions, glad to help.







AZ


----------

